# More free Patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.marymaxim.com/patterns-books/free-patterns.html


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you. Picked up a couple of nice patterns.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! I didn't know they had Free Patterns. I downloaded several!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. I found several patterns that I downloaded.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for the site.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks very much for the beautiful afghan patterns. 
I just joined the site for a newsletter too.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

some great patterns, thanks so much


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, I am one of the catalog pattern designers for Mary Maxim, previously the yarn department manager in the retail store, and just wanted to let you all know in addition to the free patterns on the site, we have someone we just brought in to digitize all we can of our older patterns, and so we will be having hundreds more added within the next 2 months, so keep your eye out!
Heather Mango
[email protected]


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Heather. Thanks so much for your post. I`m looking forward to seeing the patterns in the future.
I was just at the Mary Maxim site earlier looking for some circular needles.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## oma of the mnts (Mar 20, 2013)

I bought my first Mary Maxim yarn in 1961/ it was great and i loved the sweater i knit. oma of the mnts


----------

